# Need help with wobbly bench!



## MLR (Feb 23, 2017)

I need help badly. After putting this bench together and sitting it upright it wobbles like crazy. The wood is not the best (from Lowes) so I know every board is not milled properly. Anyone have any tips on how I would go about trimming the legs evenly? Thanks for your time!









Matt


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Move it around and see if your floor is flat. If it is setting where you want it and it is out diagonally, shim the two diagonal legs equally til it doesn't rock. Then take a shim the thickness of what you shimmed the diagonal legs and mark the other 2 legs and trim them off . It should be flat after that.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I learned long ago how to get around that. Make a rocking chair. Or, make a three legged chair. Either way, no teetering, and loads of stress saved.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice heavy bench. I think you are going to have to shim or cut to fit the floor. If you are going to move it much then I would shim it.

I would bevel the feet kind of like the top edges. It will keep the legs from chipping.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Before you start modifying your bench, find a flat spot, maybe on another floor and see if it is the bench or your cement floor.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Squares of heavy duty rubber under each leg. No more wobble and waterproof as well.
Available as "anti vibration motor mounts".


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

If the bench is not always in fixed position I would attach levelers to each leg then its just a matter of screw/unscrew to get level before each use. Eg


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum MLR.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I fixed your picture.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Is the bench not meeting the floor the problem, or is the actual bench itself wobbling? As in loose fitting joints? Can you post a picture of the underside so we can see how it's put together?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Given the apparent mass of that bench I would vote for the floor as the problem. Joints clould be an issue but the front leg in the photo does not appear to be flat on the floor.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What PaulH said! Flip it over onto its side/end/top and drill down into each leg perpendicular to it's length (from the bottom up obviously). Insert a T-Nut into each one...drill size dependent on the insert you use...then either use reasonably short bolts of the appropriate thread, or levelers like Paul posted.
I wouldn't do it any other way. Just because the bench is sitting flat on the floor _does not mean it's LEVEL._
T-Nut Wood Inserts | Inserts for Wood | Insertsdirect.com


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Move it around and see if your floor is flat. If it is setting where you want it and it is out diagonally, shim the two diagonal legs equally til it doesn't rock. Then take a shim the thickness of what you shimmed the diagonal legs and mark the other 2 legs and trim them off . It should be flat after that.
> Herb


And if it isn't, cut some off the other legs.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> And if it isn't, cut some off the other legs.


And if that don't work , get some levelers like Dan suggested. 
Herb


----------



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

Make a couple of wooden "door stops" and drive them under the short leg from opposite side voila! If you wish to move it to another spot, knock out the door stops, place the bench, and re-shim. No cost, no cutting the bench.


----------

